# Do tender need to be register with state?



## guggech (May 1, 2015)

Hi,
I have a inflatable tender on my sailboat that I want to add an outboard. Do I have to register it with the state or coast guard? The sailboat is register under the US Coast Guard.
Thanks,
Charles


----------



## Gail Peterson (Apr 16, 2017)

It may depend on the state, in Maryland they do. I'd suggest you check with your state's Department of Natural Resources to make sure.


----------



## guggech (May 1, 2015)

I should have mentioned that I am in the state of California


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/boatsinfo/boatreg


----------



## Turnin Turtle (Jun 25, 2016)

States rules vary significantly.

Texas is insane. Up to 14 ft no registration needed if no motor, but add the smallest possible trolling motor (including the adapter powered by a rechargeable drill) to the wader pontoons or even a $15 one man raft (or $5 pool floatie) and you need to register it.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Definitely not USCG, there are minimum size requirements for USCG documentation. 

From the link supplied above, it seems CA requires registration if you put a motor on it, but not if its under 8ft and you row.

RI is similar. We document the mother ship, with the USCG (and still register it in RI), but only register the dinghy in RI.

The extra credit research you should do is whether CA stills requires you to register your boat there, just not display their reg numbers. USCG documenation is more akin to a title, than registration. You can not have a State Title, if you are USCG documented, but you can still require state registration.


----------



## sati8d (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope you realize you can name your dingy "TT (name of vessel)" but you're not allowed to go more than 500yds from the vessel I believe. NO registration for a ships tender of documented vessel.

Smooth throttles and fantastic fun wheelies!


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Definitely not USCG, there are minimum size requirements for USCG documentation.
> 
> From the link supplied above, it seems CA requires registration if you put a motor on it, but not if its under 8ft and you row.
> 
> ...


California does not require state registration on any USCG documented vessel.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

sati8d said:


> I hope you realize you can name your dingy "TT (name of vessel)" but you're not allowed to go more than 500yds from the vessel I believe. NO registration for a ships tender of documented vessel.


Maybe there is a jurisdiction where this is true, but I understand it to be a myth.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> Maybe there is a jurisdiction where this is true, but I understand it to be a myth.


Having TT/ on a dinghy I've owned or operated has never had any value in the US or overseas, including the USVI. Absolutely no difference at all. Still had to register it, pay the appropriate fees and taxes or importation rules, as any other comparable tender would.


----------



## ps23435 (Jul 13, 2011)

sati8d said:


> I hope you realize you can name your dingy "TT (name of vessel)" but you're not allowed to go more than 500yds from the vessel I believe. NO registration for a ships tender of documented vessel.
> 
> Smooth throttles and fantastic fun wheelies!


Not sure what jurisdiction this refers to, but definitely not the US. Federal (i.e. CG) documentation of a recreational vessel does not extend to it's dinghy or "tender." As others have stated, whether or not the dinghy requires state registration is solely a question for the state the vessel is principally operated in. See https://uscgdocumentation.us/f-a-q/ for the CG answer to this question.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Atlas Shrugged would be good research at this point......


----------



## Turnin Turtle (Jun 25, 2016)

ps23435 said:


> Not sure what jurisdiction this refers to, but definitely not the US. Federal (i.e. CG) documentation of a recreational vessel does not extend to it's dinghy or "tender." As others have stated, whether or not the dinghy requires state registration is solely a question for the state the vessel is principally operated in. See https://uscgdocumentation.us/f-a-q/ for the CG answer to this question.


If its registered... the registration is typically honored by other states.
If your state doesn't require registration but you are operating in a state where the rules are different and need the registration, be prepared to need it to be registered.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

capta said:


> Having TT/ on a dinghy I've owned or operated has never had any value in the US or overseas, including the USVI.


TT on your dinghy when it is away from the mother ship may be of value to thieves if the mother ship is unattended.

Maybe there is an ego boost to imply/brag that your other boat is a big yacht.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

fallard said:


> TT on your dinghy when it is away from the mother ship may be of value to thieves if the mother ship is unattended.
> 
> Maybe there is an ego boost to imply/brag that your other boat is a big yacht.


Same reason, in some places, it's not wise to wear you're monogrammed foulies or crew shirts to shore either.

I often leave a radio or the TV on, when away, to give the illusion that someone is aboard and just can't hear you poking around.


----------

